# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  BUSCO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 35 A 50 HA - EN LAMBAYEQUE O PIURA

## jcgomez

Busco Terreno agricola para alquilar  
de preferencia de 35ha  a 50 ha. de preferencia en la localidades de motupe, jayanca u olmos. 
Cualquier informacion al siguiente correo : jgomez@olmosverde.com 
Saludos.Temas similares: EN VENTA: Terreno de 4,578.04 Hás - CATACAOS - PIURA - PERÚ SOLICITUD: Terreno de 4,000 a 5,000 Has en la costa del Perú (Piura, Lambayeque, La libertad, Ica, Arequipa) VENTA DE TERRENO EN SULLANA - PIURA VENDO TERRENO PIURA CATACAOS BUSCO TERRENO AGRICOLA PARA ALQUILER DE EMPRESA IMPORTANTE

----------

